# Ab wann kann man Tauwürmer sammeln?



## Bier (11. März 2008)

tachchen boardies,

meine frage: ab wann liegen die tauwürmer im nassen gras. ich denk mal, die kommen nur raus zur paarungszeit, oder?

pünktlich zum start der aalsaison müssen ja köder rann! 

was sind sonst noch erfolgversprechende aalköder bis auf bienenmaden und köderfische/fetzen? ... mal was neues probieren kann ja nicht schaden. hühnerherzen hab ich z.b. schon irgendwo im board gelesen ...


----------



## schrauber78 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Ab wann kann man Tauwürmer sammeln?*

gehst du so ab 22.00 uhr raus und du findest das was du suchst (wenn es nicht zu kalt ist)...


----------



## Bier (11. März 2008)

*AW: Ab wann kann man Tauwürmer sammeln?*

ups, ich meinte eigendlich die jahreszeit *G*


----------



## gründler (11. März 2008)

*AW: Ab wann kann man Tauwürmer sammeln?*

hi
Und Rotes Licht bei der Suche verwenden.
lg

Jahreszeit ab +10 grad Nachttemparatur in den ersten Stunden!


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. März 2008)

*AW: Ab wann kann man Tauwürmer sammeln?*

Tauwürmer kannst du das ganze Jahr über sammeln, unabhängig von der Jahreszeit. Das hat nichts mit der Paarungszeit zu tun, die vergnügen sich das ganze Jahr über. Wichtig ist nur, dass die Temperatur nachts nicht unter 10 Grad sinkt und der Boden feucht ist. Ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich vor etlichen Jahren an Heiligabend mal Tauwürmer gesucht habe, weil ich am nächsten Abend Quappen angeln wollte. Und ich habe welche gefunden....:m


----------



## hecq (11. März 2008)

*AW: Ab wann kann man Tauwürmer sammeln?*

bei frost kannst dus vergessen. wenn die temperaturen bissel wärmer sind läufts gut. aber probier einfach mal und berichte uns


----------



## Angler25 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Ab wann kann man Tauwürmer sammeln?*

_*Wenn du weißt das du am Samstag zum Angeln gehst dann geht's jetzt raus an die frische Luft und viel Spaß beim suchen.*_:q


----------



## honeybee (11. März 2008)

*AW: Ab wann kann man Tauwürmer sammeln?*

Wir hatten schon vor 2-3 Wochen die ersten abgesammelt. Am besten geht es zur Zeit hier in der Blumenrabatte, da dort die Erde schön locker ist.


----------



## Bier (11. März 2008)

*AW: Ab wann kann man Tauwürmer sammeln?*

oha, danke euch erstma für die antworten .. weitere sind natürlich willkommen! 

dann ists also schon nen versuch wert, was? nunja, in 1er woche hab ich dann urlaub und da wollt ichs dan mal probieren. muss nur noch n sportplatz hie in der nähe finden, oder ne passende wiese, wo das gras nich so hoch ist.


----------



## aal60 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Ab wann kann man Tauwürmer sammeln?*

Na, da kommt der Jagdtrieb wieder durch. Es gibt nicht nur Jäger und Sammler sondern auch* Anglerinnen  *(Honeybee). 


Versucht es doch mal mit Krabbenfleisch  (Garnelen gepullt) vom Discounter, im Frühjahr geht auch immer Köfi oder  Wachsmotten/ Angelraupen.


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (11. März 2008)

*AW: Ab wann kann man Tauwürmer sammeln?*



Bier schrieb:


> tachchen boardies,
> 
> was sind sonst noch erfolgversprechende aalköder bis auf bienenmaden und köderfische/fetzen? ... mal was neues probieren kann ja nicht schaden. hühnerherzen hab ich z.b. schon irgendwo im board gelesen ...


 

Ich hatte bis jetzt mit Mist/ Kompostwürmern die meisten und besten Erfolge. Nur das suchen is z.b. im Misthaufen nicht jedermanns sache !!!! aber wie heißt es so schön "Erst die Arbeit dann das Vergnügen"


mfg

kleiner-zander


----------



## Thecatfisch (11. März 2008)

*AW: Ab wann kann man Tauwürmer sammeln?*

Super guter Tipp!!! Streu den benutzten Kaffe(das zeug was im filter zurück bleibt)auf dein Beet/rasen ist ein 'ultra' guter locker.Da kommen die in Scharen an!!Die lieben das Zeug!!


----------



## Wäger (11. März 2008)

*AW: Ab wann kann man Tauwürmer sammeln?*

Servus Bier!!!
also ich hatte im letzten Jahr unglaublichen Erfolg mit Wiener  Würstchen   #h  Einfach an einen 6er Aalhaaken und dann gehts raus zum AALANSITZ

Gruß Wäger


----------



## Bier (11. März 2008)

*AW: Ab wann kann man Tauwürmer sammeln?*

ich sauf leider kein kaffee, aber trotzdem danke ... vlt kipp ich den kaffee dann einfach weg . beim biertrinken bleibt ja leider nischt über.

allet klar, wäger .. danke .. das teste ich. auch wnen ich bezweifel das die würstchen lange da sind, wenn ich in der nähe bin! *g*


----------



## honeybee (11. März 2008)

*AW: Ab wann kann man Tauwürmer sammeln?*



aal60 schrieb:


> Versucht es doch mal mit Krabbenfleisch  (Garnelen gepullt) vom Discounter, im Frühjahr geht auch immer Köfi oder  Wachsmotten/ Angelraupen.



Krabbenfleisch habe ich vor 2 Jahren mal probiert und 5 Tage lang jeden Abend ein paar vorgefüttert. An dem Gewässer wo ich war, hat es Null Bisse gebracht.#c


----------



## heinzrch (12. März 2008)

*AW: Ab wann kann man Tauwürmer sammeln?*

Tauwürmer gehen zur Zeit super - war vorletzte Woche bei ca. 8° Lufttemperatur, Sturm und leichtem Regen, ca. 150 Stück in ner Stunde.....
Bin vom Rotlicht wieder weggekommen, die normale LED-Kopfleuchte bei der man eine einzelne LED einschalten kann (also von den Stufen 1 -3 - 9 LED's) finde ich am besten....


----------



## aal60 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Ab wann kann man Tauwürmer sammeln?*



heinzrch schrieb:


> Tauwürmer gehen zur Zeit super - war vorletzte Woche bei ca. 8° Lufttemperatur, Sturm und leichtem Regen, ca. 150 Stück in ner Stunde.....
> Bin vom Rotlicht wieder weggekommen, die normale LED-Kopfleuchte bei der man eine einzelne LED einschalten kann (also von den Stufen 1 -3 - 9 LED's) finde ich am besten....


 
Ab wann waren die Würmer denn an der Erdoberfläche? #h


----------



## heinzrch (12. März 2008)

*AW: Ab wann kann man Tauwürmer sammeln?*

also meiner Erfahrung nach (und ich sammle schon seit über 20 Jahren Tauwürmer) ist es ideal so ab ca. 22 Uhr, d.h. es sollte schon so mindestens 3 Stunden dunkel sein. Bei meiner Sammelstelle kommt noch dazu, dass es ein Bolzplatz im Stadtpark ist, da sollte dann auch eine gewisse Ruhe eingekehrt sein, d.h. wenn alle 5 min ein Hund im vollen Galopp über die  Wiese rennt, sind die  Würmer für mindestens ne halbe Stunde wieder weg...
Ich geh meistens sogar erst um 23 Uhr....
Es muß außerdem etwas feucht sein, also am Tag vorher geregnet haben, sehr gut ist auch Wind, dann sind die Würmer nicht ganz so empfindlich.


----------



## Rossi1983 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Ab wann kann man Tauwürmer sammeln?*

Jetzt könnte ich ja einfach sagen "geh in den Laden und kauf dir welche", aber willst ja sammeln .
Ich hab vor kurzem durch Zufall ein "Nest" bei mir im Garten gefunden. Wollte nach dem heftigen Sturm meinen Garten wieder bisschen aufräumen. Dazu musste ich so eine komische Sankistenmuschel wegheben und da drunter waren haufen Tauwürmer. Dazu noch richtig Fette. Die waren zum Teil so lang und fett, da konntest schon meinen das es eine Schlange ist ^^.
Was ich damit sagen will, ich glaube man kann die auch ganz gut unter "Hindernissen" finden (z.B. flache Steinplatten...)

Gruß und viel Spass beim suchen


----------



## gründler (12. März 2008)

*AW: Ab wann kann man Tauwürmer sammeln?*

hi
Der Kaffesatz wurde ja schon erwähnt,ist zwar nicht so gut aber jeder wie ermeint.
Bevor jetzt jemand sagt Strom und Spülli geht auch,sage ich es lieber vorher.
Strom= 1-3Tage wenn überhaupt!alle Würmer tot.
Spülli = 1-3 Tage Würmer tot und fangen nix wegen Spülliaufnahme.

Also last dei Sch... mit Strom und Spülli sein es bringt nix ausser kranke tote und vergiftete Würmer.Geht vernünftig suchen und nicht der Faulheit wegen mit Hilfsmitteln,ich setze euer Bett ja auch nicht unter Strom oder ersaufe euch mit Spülli!
Danke

lg


----------

